# Heated gloves HSS1332ATD?



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Now that I have added a dongle with SAE connector and 30A fuse to float charge the battery, I am wondering if I could use the same dongle to provide 2.2A to a pair of heated glove liners.

Anyone know if the HSS1332ATD generates enough juice?

Ken C


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Little Hotties Hand Warmers 40 Pairs Plus Bonus 3 Body Warmers | eBay

Or $16 at Costco at beginning of season.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, here's the scoop:

Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs, all AC volts:

(1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9V / 11A @ 3,350 rpm. 
(2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12V / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
(3) The Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED worklamp, generates 11.5V / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm (and then goes up from there....don't have an exact spec for rated engine speed). 

The work lamp, chute motors, and of course, battery charging are all converted to DC volts. The work lamp and charging circuits share a regulator/rectifier, while the chute motors have a separate R/R unit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like you would be drawing down the battery using them. Charge .8 amp, Gloves -2.2 leaves you with a 1.4 amp draw. If you're hooking it up to a charger when you're done anyway then it shouldn't be a problem blowing snow for a couple hours with them plugged in and still not drawing the battery down that far.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Looks like you would be drawing down the battery using them. Charge .8 amp, Gloves -2.2 leaves you with a 1.4 amp draw. If you're hooking it up to a charger when you're done anyway then it shouldn't be a problem blowing snow for a couple hours with them plugged in and still not drawing the battery down that far.


Not to mention that the liners come with a regulator that can reduce the draw (and heating effect) to less than half the 2.2A and still do some good.

Not a bad solution -- especially if you can also use the liners on your motorcycle or snowmobile.

Ken


----------

